# Started my first wine. VH Blackberry



## brudavis (Jun 3, 2011)

Well I'm off and running on my first go at making wine. Took everyones advise and started with Vinter's Harvest Blackberry(for my wife). Mixed all ingredients for a 3 gal batch yesterdy and had a starting SG of 1.090. I let sit for about 24 hours. Today I hydrated my yeast(Vinter's Harvet R56) and stirred into my must(temp 70-72). Saw some activity shortly after adding yeast so I hope I did it correctly. I guess now its daily stirring and watching SG until I move to secondary. If anyone has any advice or sees something I did or am doing wrong please let me know.

Bruce


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like you are doing everything right. Yeast can take a bit to get going. I don't worry till about after a full 24 hrs. Nice choice on type and the VH juice is pretty good. 

Just ask any questions ahead of time, so if you have any, they'll be answered (hopefully) in time. Seems like you've got a good handle on it. Just remember to sanitize EVERYTHING!


----------



## toddrod (Jun 3, 2011)

I just bottled my VH Blackberry yesterday. Back sweetened to 1.01 and it was just perfect for my taste. Hardest part will be to let it age alittle before drinking.


----------



## closetwine (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds good! Keep us updated on this!


----------



## brudavis (Jun 4, 2011)

Quick question. The directions say to stir once a day and not to disturb sediment on bottm. Is once a day enough and is it critical that I don't touch the bottom.


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 4, 2011)

Stir it all the way up.... it's all good in the beginning.

Good Luck on the first batch. Better get the second started right away!!

Debbie


----------



## brudavis (Jun 4, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Stir it all the way up.... it's all good in the beginning.
> 
> Good Luck on the first batch. Better get the second started right away!!
> 
> Debbie



Thanks Debbie


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 4, 2011)

Have you seen the recipes for frozen concentrate wine? The combinations are endless. 3 cans of 100% frozen juice is what you start with per gallon of finished wine. It's quick and good!!

Debbie


----------



## brudavis (Jun 4, 2011)

Couldnt help myself. Its been about 30 hours since I added yeast and it seems to be going just fine. I had to check SG down to 1.080 since adding yeast. Should have asked this sooner but didnt think about it. Is it ok to dump must from tube back into fermenter when done? All equipment is sterilized. One last question. I have read that some keep in fermenter till dry which is what I am going to do. When do I take out the fruit bag and when do I put lid and airlock on? Ok 2 questions.

Thanks 
Bruce


----------



## closetwine (Jun 4, 2011)

brudavis said:


> Couldnt help myself. Its been about 30 hours since I added yeast and it seems to be going just fine. I had to check SG down to 1.080 since adding yeast. Should have asked this sooner but didnt think about it. Is it ok to dump must from tube back into fermenter when done? All equipment is sterilized. One last question. I have read that some keep in fermenter till dry which is what I am going to do. When do I take out the fruit bag and when do I put lid and airlock on? Ok 2 questions.
> 
> Thanks
> Bruce



The tube? as in what you tested sg in? If so it'd be a crime not to dump it back in! LOL!
Rack to secondary pull bag airlock all around 1.010. That's not a set number it just the general consensus. You'll hear slight variations, but that is the most often recommendation. 
Good Luck!


----------



## brudavis (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks closetwine for the great info. I'm sure glad my boss told me about this forum. great people and all very helpful


----------



## closetwine (Jun 4, 2011)

brudavis said:


> Thanks closetwine for the great info. I'm sure glad my boss told me about this forum. great people and all very helpful



Hey no problem! That's what we're here for! Great to have you around, I'll probably need your help one day! LOL!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 4, 2011)

Everything sounds like its going good and your getting good advice! If you like this one try the Black Currant. It probably has the best taste out of all the VH wine bases.


----------



## brudavis (Jun 6, 2011)

My SG is now down to 1.006 in primary. Should I now transfer to carboy with airlock and add campden and let sit till clear? Sorry for all the questions but I want to do this right.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## closetwine (Jun 6, 2011)

Transfer and airlock. Then let this finish, it's not ready for camden the sg will still drop to below .999 after it's stayed the same for 3 days you can begin to k-meta/campden, sorbate (if backsweetening). Then let sit another week or so sweeten/f-pak (if desired) and then worry about clearing. Big thing is patience... sounds like you're trying to rush it!


----------



## brudavis (Jun 6, 2011)

closetwine said:


> Transfer and airlock. Then let this finish, it's not ready for camden the sg will still drop to below .999 after it's stayed the same for 3 days you can begin to k-meta/campden, sorbate (if backsweetening). Then let sit another week or so sweeten/f-pak (if desired) and then worry about clearing. Big thing is patience... sounds like you're trying to rush it!



Ok. I am kinda going off the directions and info I am getting from members. Going by directions I should have put in secondary at 1.040 and added camden/k-meta when around 1.010 - 1.000. I am confussing my self by looking at diections. I would rather go with what you all are telling me being you have dones this and know best.

Thanks Bruce


----------



## JasonH (Jun 6, 2011)

I recomend racking to secondary at 1.01 or lower. Any sooner and you may get a mess spraying up out of the airlock. Do not add any sulfites (campden or k-meta) until fermentation is complete. You want your yeast to ferment to dry, and the sulfites will stun or maybe even stop them from finishing.


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 6, 2011)

You CAN transfer at 1.040, if you know it won't blow out the top of the airlock. Many recipes say to do that. Vigorous ferments need to wait a bit longer. There are as many ways to make wine as there are people. Once you get a method that works for you.... stick with it.

When the wine is done fermenting... you'll want to add 1 campden per gallon plus sorbate as on it's directions. You will need to rack off the solid lees at the bottom of the jug once they collect. I don't sweeten until after I rack at least once. You'll know it's clear enough when you shine a flashlight through and you don't see any lines of light...it's kind of a bounce back. It's good to start checking and watch it as it progresses... then you'll know when it's done settling. Some wines are done in 3 mos... some in 12 mos... you can rush this process along with fining agents, but I don't do that routinely. Wine needs time to integrate. It's good to taste along the way too... then you'll know what to look for if something isn't quite right.

Most of all..... have fun

it's not "rocket surgery".....



Debbie


----------



## closetwine (Jun 6, 2011)

But is it rocket science? LOL!


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 6, 2011)

I saw that written once... and it really cracked me up!!

Just don't get your "undies in the woods"



Debbie


----------



## brudavis (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok just transferred at 1.000. So now I'll leave it alone till I get the same reading 3 days in a row. Then rerack to clean carboy and add campden and let it clear from there. Is that correct?

Thanks all for the great advise and help.
Bruce


----------



## closetwine (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes. If you want to sweeten you'll need to sorbate with the campden then wait at least a few days. Then you can sweeten. If you're keeping it dry you can go ahead and clear it!


----------



## brudavis (Jun 8, 2011)

Still bubbling but got alot slower. I must have stuck sipon to far boy do I have alot of sediment on bottom.


----------



## brudavis (Jun 8, 2011)

Just did SG and was down to .990. Took a taste and boy is it strong. will back sweeting help? Think I'm gonna rack tomrrow and campden. Hope I didnt mess it up.


----------



## brudavis (Jun 8, 2011)

Whats up with the time stamp? Its 10:00 PM and stamp says 2 am


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 8, 2011)

brudavis said:


> Whats up with the time stamp? Its 10:00 PM and stamp says 2 am



Check your settings. It reads right here.


----------



## brudavis (Jun 8, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Check your settings. It reads right here.



Thanks Dan

Bruce


----------



## brudavis (Jun 10, 2011)

Campden and sorbated. Took slurry and put it in batch of skeeter pee, allready have fermemtation going in pee. I sure hope all goes well. On another note. Wife kicked me out of house, now have to do it all in the garage. She and the kids said it stunk. All I smelled was good yeast doing what it is supposed to do.

Thanks for all the help. I'm hooked now.
________________________________

Bruce


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 11, 2011)

Hooked and kicked out!! Life is good!!

LOL

Debbie


----------



## sly22guy (Jun 11, 2011)

Atleast she only kicked you out to the garage and not out completely!!! Hey Another Pa wine maker! I have to cans of this at home which i haven't had a chance to start yet. When you said it tasted strong i assume you were referring to alcohol taste? Ive heard that they can taste rather thin so i figured id use 2 cans for a 5 gal batch. 

On a side note, We really need to setup a central Pa Wine picnic and tasting party sometime this fall! If anyone is interested let me know so we can set something up, i will put a post up under the general section titled "Central Pa Wine Party"


----------



## sly22guy (Jun 11, 2011)

See if this works

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13960


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 11, 2011)

WOW, only 16 hrs from ME!!! Short trip!!

Debbie


----------



## brudavis (Jun 11, 2011)

sly22guy said:


> Atleast she only kicked you out to the garage and not out completely!!! Hey Another Pa wine maker! I have to cans of this at home which i haven't had a chance to start yet. When you said it tasted strong i assume you were referring to alcohol taste? Ive heard that they can taste rather thin so i figured id use 2 cans for a 5 gal batch.
> 
> On a side note, We really need to setup a central Pa Wine picnic and tasting party sometime this fall! If anyone is interested let me know so we can set something up, i will put a post up under the general section titled "Central Pa Wine Party"



Yes. The alcohol was strong kinda overpowering. I hope backsweeting will help. I used the slurry for a batch of skeeter pee and its fermenting away.

I don't have any wine bottled yet as this is my first batch. I would be interested in the picnic though.
---------------------
Bruce


----------

